
Ask HN: A tool to explore Git reflog interactively? - jakub_g
git reflog is nice to have in some situations, but exploring it from command line is rather painful.<p>Is there a UI tool that allows navigating the reflog in a better way?
======
jakub_g
I tried [https://git-fork.com/](https://git-fork.com/) and it adds commits
from reflog (behind a Repository > Show lost commits toggle) in the commit
graph, as if they were in some branches, which is probably good enough for my
purposes.

It's a bit different way of presenting it than the textual git reflog command,
so there's probably other ways to visualize it too.

